# Clavamox--How long to stay on it?



## Newt (Aug 19, 2003)

Greetings all, been a while since I posted. Albert came down with the "Kitty Flu" around Wednesday morning. Went to the vet Wednesday night and got Clavamox (and a shot of Clavamox while we were there). 

It's now Saturday and Albert is back to his old self, so I wonder how much I need to give him? The bottle says to continue until done, but there is half a bottle left and both of us (Albert and I) don't enjoy the experience of medicine time.

Like with other antibiotics, should l lessen the dosage over a few days rather than stop altogether?


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Give exactly as prescribed by your vet. Ending a series of antibiotics early (in cats or humans) can help to create antibiotic-resistant bacteria and a recurrence of the infection. Unless your vet says to stop the meds, give exactly as directed.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

normally a prescription will say how many days to take it. if all yours says is take until done, then take until done. actually, that works out about right. usually, 7 days is typical for an antibiotic. if you started on Wed. and it's now half-gone, then you're on schedule to be done in 7 days.


----------



## Newt (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks for the quick replies. For Albert's own good, we are continuing the medicine.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, both Scully and I seemed to think the medicine last a long time , but knowing it was for her own good I kept at it. She didn't appreciate it, but she got over that soon enough


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

When my cats were on clavamox the vet said to give it to my cat for 10-14 days or until the bottle is gone. I don't know if that's what you want to do, but figured I would let you know!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

yeah, it depends on the antibiotic and on the infection. 7 days is a bare minimum, and that's usually when it's prescribed as a precaution. 10 days is more typical for an actual infection, and sometimes longer. the "or until gone" is mainly so there's none left over, which the patient might be tempted to use inappropriately at some later date.


----------



## AZcatlady (Jul 18, 2004)

One of my cats was on Clavamox for bladder infection. We are almost through the second little bottle. She all cleared up now but hear it is important to keep giving it to her. I also found to give to the mnwhile its cold not at room temperature. He hates us giving it to him but think he likes it right out of the fridge.


----------

